# Home with 19 acres in SW Missouri



## southerncolony (Nov 25, 2016)

House and 19 acres in Southwest Missouri available first quarter of 2017. The house has five bedrooms with windows and two additional rooms which can used as bedrooms or office space; and four full bathrooms. Completely finished basement and concrete storm shelter. All new electric appliances in kitchen. Two-car garage. A 30x50 barn/shop stands next to the house with electricity and plumbing. Grounds include an 18-foot above-ground swimming pool. 19 acres, partially fenced, previously used for horses and growing hay. Pasture has a small shelter and electric and water lines.

1/4 mile off the road by gravel driveway. Private, but still 15 minutes from shopping, dining, and two hospitals. Located near Joplin, MO.


$380,000
Contact David at 417-540-8458 or [email protected] for more details.


----------



## southerncolony (Nov 25, 2016)

Photos were not ready at the time of the original post, but here are a few.


----------

